# Renewal



## cw15321 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a year to go, but was thinking is it better to take the refresher class or do the con ed thing for the 48 hours?

I would love to do the con ed but the opportunity to attended any conference is limited by my real job. :sad:  But if the thought that it is a better way then I could use some vacation.

However, most refresher classes are over a long period of time and far away from my house that will involve a lot of driving.


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 17, 2007)

cw15321 said:


> I have a year to go, but was thinking is it better to take the refresher class or do the con ed thing for the 48 hours?
> 
> I would love to do the con ed but the opportunity to attended any conference is limited by my real job. :sad:  But if the thought that it is a better way then I could use some vacation.
> 
> However, most refresher classes are over a long period of time and far away from my house that will involve a lot of driving.



There is a lot of online continuing education available. If you can post here you can do online CE. You will keep up with changes easier that way as well.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 17, 2007)

In North Carolina your best bet will be a refresher course.  Unfortunately you're really limited on time now, so you better get on it.

I've been in North Carolina for over a year now, but I still haven't attempted to transfer my cert from Michigan.  It will be easier for me to fly back to Michigan, attend a one-day EMT-B refresher, and then fly back to NC.  My cert expires in a year, so I'll attempt to transfer it once I get my new one in Michigan.  That'll give me three years to keep up with North Carolina's fairly intensive renewal requirements.

In Michigan I used to do all of my CEUs online, but now they require practical credits.  As far as I can tell North Carolina doesn't accept online CEUs.


----------

